# Japenese airflield on Attu island?



## bigZ (Mar 7, 2009)

Did the Japenese build an airflield on Attu island and are their any pics of it in use by them?


----------



## Shinpachi (Mar 8, 2009)

Hi, bigZ! Thanks for the good question.

I don't think there was any airfield on Attu Island.
Nakajima A6M2-N float fighters(often bombers) served instead.


----------



## evangilder (Mar 8, 2009)

I read about an unfinished airfield on Attu, but it wasn't clear if the airfield was started by the US or by the Japanese. It also wasn't clear whether or not it ever got finished.



> Attu remained unoccupied until the end of October, when fresh troops, including the 303rd Independent Infantry Battalion, arrived from Japan. In April 1943 Col. Yasuyo Yamasaki came by submarine and took command of Attu's growing defenses and partially completed airfield. Despite some increase in American air attacks from newly constructed forward bases (Adak, September 1942; Amchitka, February 1943) and stepped-up American naval activity, Japan succeeded in reinforcing its Aleutian outposts with troops, armament, and supplies until March 1943.


Attu--Reading 1


----------



## bigZ (Mar 8, 2009)

Found out their was an incomplete Japanese airfield. For more info:-

USN Combat Narrative: The Aleutians Campaign


----------



## evangilder (Mar 8, 2009)

I believe once the Americans retook the island, they found the unfinished airfield unacceptable, and built a different one elsewhere on the island.


----------



## Shinpachi (Mar 9, 2009)




----------



## timshatz (Mar 9, 2009)

evangilder said:


> I believe once the Americans retook the island, they found the unfinished airfield unacceptable, and built a different one elsewhere on the island.



Was that the one where they filled in the bay and built an airfield on top of it or did that happen on Kiska?


----------



## daveT (Mar 9, 2009)

Here is a photo of an A6M2N Rufe Japanese Float plane wreck on Attu being inspected by American troops shortly after the capture of the Isalnd.
DaveT


----------



## JoeB (Mar 9, 2009)

The Japanese built airstrips on both Attu and Kiska but never got either operational, never based landplanes either place. The vast majority, essentially all, air action in the Aleutians was v Japanese floatplanes and flying boats flying from Kiska. Initially a detachments of the Toko Air Group with Type 97 Flying Boats (later called Mavis, but the US wasn't using those codenames yet when the Aluetian campaign began), Type 0 Recon Seaplanes ('Jake') and Type 2 Float Fighters ('Rufe'). The Flying Boats were too vulnerable to air attacks and weather, and for most of the campaign the opposition was a mixture of Type 0 Recon, and Type 2 Float Fighter, latter being the more dangerous of course, but with limited numbers and no landplane fighters, the Japanese force was at a severe disadvantage once the US established an airfield at Adak, putting Kiska within P-39/40 range and within more practical P-38 range than the extreme range missions flown from the eastern Aleutians, then extinguished completely once the US established a base at Amchitka at short range even for P-39/40's.

Attu, being the further west, was mainly a staging base for the Japanese as far as delivering floatplanes by sea and having them fly on to Kiska. The US invaded Attu first to further cut off Kiska, but by that time there were no more operational Japanese floatplanes in the Aleutians, land based Type 1 bombers from the Kuriles did attempt to attack the Attu invasion fleet though. Of course by the time Kiska was invaded, the Japanese were gone, evacuated, which some Allied airmen suspected because nobody was shooting back at them in the final days, but wasn't certainly found out until the landing.

Joe


----------



## Shinpachi (Mar 10, 2009)

Every information is new to me.
Thanks everybody!

I've found an old propaganda photo taken at Kiska in June, 1942.
Original copy of the magazine also attached(18.9MB).


----------



## mokyme (Mar 26, 2009)

It is true the Japanese Army or Navy Air Forces had no land-based aircraft in the Aleutians. H6K flying boats flew briefly from Kiska but a combination of weather and vulnerability to attack meant they were soon withdrawn. The A6M2-N floatplane fighters had limited success and suffered from exposure to harsh Arctic weather. The airfield on Attu was never completed to allow operations during the time the Japanese were in the Aleutians.

The Japanese seaplane base at Kiska in the Aleutians:
Page 1 - Footnote.com

Attu island with the airstrip known as Casco NAS at right:
Page 1 - Footnote.com

Darryl


----------



## Shinpachi (Mar 27, 2009)

What a great research you did, mokyme!
Thank you very much.


----------



## mokyme (Mar 28, 2009)

Hello Shinpachi san,

I'm very interested in operations of Japanese Air Force in the Aleutians.

The photo DaveT posted of the upturned SuiSen (Rufe) floatplane wreck is what is often reported as "Zero on beach" in various US military histories. Here is another photo showing the location as Holtz bay.





Credit: US Army Signal Corps

But I also have a photo of what appears to be a land-based Zero-sen fighter wreck which I believe crashed on Attu.





Credit: eBay auctions

Could a Zero-sen from one of the Carrier air groups have crashed on Attu at some time? (Other than Koga's Zero in 1942)


----------



## Shinpachi (Mar 28, 2009)

Thanks for such rare photos, mokyme.

I believe the Zero, if it was so, from Paramushir or Shumshu Island of the northern Kuril.


----------



## mokyme (Mar 30, 2009)

Thank-you Shinpachi san,

Yes, there was a G4M Rikko (Betty) unit at Paramushir that carried out bombing raids in the Aleutians - but only small number due to extreme weather. I suppose A6M Zero-sen would fly as escort for these missions.

I will have to dig very deep to find information about these air operations from the Kuril islands - Paramushir and Shumushu islands.

There is information about US missions over Shumushu in 1944 when A6M and Ki-43 fighters wre encountered, but nothing about Japanese fighters over the Aleutians other than the raids from the carrier Ryujo in June 1942.

This is a mystery that I will attempt to find more information on.

Of course , it could be that this wreck is not a a Zero-sen but a SuiSen floatplane. The photo does not provide conclusive proof either way.


----------



## JoeB (Mar 30, 2009)

mokyme said:


> 1. Yes, there was a G4M Rikko (Betty) unit at Paramushir that carried out bombing raids in the Aleutians - but only small number due to extreme weather. I suppose A6M Zero-sen would fly as escort for these missions.
> 
> 2. Of course , it could be that this wreck is not a a Zero-sen but a SuiSen floatplane. The photo does not provide conclusive proof either way.


1. The 752th Air Group conducted a few raids w/ Type 1 Land Attack Planes (Betty) from Paramushiro to Attu. No Japanese source I know mentions fighter escort of those raids, and the flight intercepted by P-38's, May 20 1943, was definitely not escorted by fighters. Paramushiro to Attu was around 800 land miles one-way, farther than any known Zero operation by a considerable margin.

2. What makes you think the a/c in the picture is a Zero? I can't tell given the advanced state of decay. Even if the engine mount etc. is distinctly that of a Zero, it would seem more likely it was a Type 2 Float Fighter (or Suisen, aka Rufe or float Zero) with the floats ripped off (perhaps cannibalized for parts along with the engine). That type was known to be at Attu. And if the engine mount and shape is not particularly that of Zero, seems it could be another type of stripped floatplane.

Joe


----------



## mokyme (Mar 30, 2009)

Hi Joe,

Thanks for those comments. You are right that it is very unlikely that Zero-sen flew escort for bombing raids on Attu. Only A6M2 Model 21 Zero-sen had sufficient range (1900 st. miles) to reach Attu and 203rd kokutai would have had later models (A6M5) in 1944. 

You say there are no records you know of and I can find no mention of a Zero-sen fighter shoot down over Attu or elsewhere in the Aleutians (except for Koga's carrier-based A6M2 at Akutan). There are a number of recorded shoot downs of SuiSen float fighters there and a number were wrecked on shore during storms.

I was tempted to bid on this auction, to see if there was any detail which would support recognition either way. However, it is obvious if you can't see landing gear or floats in a photo then conclusive identification for this type is impossible.

I will have to put this one down as 'A6M2-N floatplane wreck' on balance of probability.


----------



## Shinpachi (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi mates guys!

I have reached a conclusion on my CG work that the aircraft on the photo introduced by mokyme would be A6M2 or A6M2-N. The engine mount of A6M2(or -N)was located 210mm forward than A6M3 or 5.

I have checked other models such as D3A, B5N, B6N and F1N(Pete) of the single engine plane which were thought deployed in the northern Kuril (or Attu) but the none wing+engine positionings are alike the photo except the Zero family.

Thinking normally, it would be A6M2-N.

Thanks.


----------



## Shinpachi (Apr 2, 2009)

No escort fighters are found on this log.


----------



## Shinpachi (Apr 2, 2009)

Captain Goro Nonaka was, later as Major, a commander for the first attack by 721 Ku, so called Jinrai(Thunder God) unit.

He was suspicious and denying suicide attack.
On March 21 1945, he and his unit of 18 G4Ms were ordered to carry and drop 15 new type bombs namely 'Ohka' on the enemy fleet offshore Okinawa.

Before sortie, he is said told his boys "OK, let's go (to the heaven) together".
Attached image shows his last takeoff.

This mission is said filmed by a U.S. gun camera as you often see on YouTube etc.


----------



## mokyme (Apr 2, 2009)

Thank-you very much, Shinpachi san.

Your 3D CG model confirms it is A6M. I had viewed a number of A6M wreck photos at other locations which showed the engine mount to be typical of this aircraft. Thanks for assuring us it is most likely A6M2 or A6M2-N model.

Aichi E13A 3-seat _Suitei_, Jake floatplanes, of 452nd Ku also operated in the Aleutians but _SuiTei_ are much larger aircraft and would not have had holes in upper part of firewall for 7.7mm MG. The firewall can be seen in the photo below.






Credit: BuAer via eBay Auctions

I enjoyed very much the 2 flight logs of 752nd Ku G4M _Rikko_ missions to 
Attu.

The 2nd log which describes the mission on 24th May 1943 where they encountered 10 USAAF P-38 Lightning fighters is told by a pilot on the US side here:
Attu Campaign - Aleutians scroll down to description of P-38 fighters attacking G4M Betty during raid on Attu

One other mystery is why the _SuiSen_ float fighters were sent to Attu. I think not to escape the American bombing at Kiska, but perhaps the weather at Kiska harbour was much more exposed than Holtz bay at Attu. But I suppose the Japanese airmen had to put up with much hardship in this Arctic environment. The photo below in Aleutians shows them rugged up with their _SuiSen_ fighters moored closed to shore and _SuiTei_ reconnaissance floatplanes farther out.





Credit: Bunrin-Do Publishers

Attu was westernmost island in Aleutian chain so maybe it was just a base to patrol to one day and then return to Kiska the next.

You might know more information about operations in Aleutians. I have the article (Japanese text) from AJ Cyclone No7 on Type 2 Float Fighter Operations. If you agree I could send scans for you to check.

Darryl


----------



## Shinpachi (Apr 3, 2009)

Hi mokyme! It is a good spring day with the cherry blossoms here.

Thanks for your additional informations. They are very useful for me too and
I admire you are researching every details very well.

In 1939 when the Japan-US relationship was getting worse year by year, IJN decided development of a new float fighter to strengthen their defence in the Southern Pacific area and ordered it Kawanishi Aircraft. There were many small islands in the Southern Pacific and making airfields island by island was thought never in time for the coming new war. IJN never made light of a float fighter because Type 95 reconnaissance floatplane(E8N Dave) had proved even a floatplane was competitive to a fighter in the early stage of Japan-China war.

However, Kawanishi was not necessarily familiar with this kind of float "fighter" and taking longer time than expected.
Kawanishi completed it four years later as N1K1 Kyouhu(Rex). 

In early 1941, in order to save time, IJN also ordered Nakajima to manufacture a float fighter based on A6M2(Model 11) because Nakajima had a lot of experiences and was fortunately just about to manufacture A6M2 to support the production of Mitsubishi. Popularity of A6M2 was very high in IJN then but Mitsubishi had no time/staff to develop such a minor plane as a float fighter. Prototype was completed in December 1941 and adopted officially as A6M2-N in July 1942. Total production number was 327.

Why IJN deployed A6M2-N in Attu was on the prolonged line of this thought. They thought it useful and could save time.

QUOTE<You might know more information about operations in Aleutians. I have the article (Japanese text) from AJ Cyclone No7 on Type 2 Float Fighter Operations. If you agree I could send scans for you to check.
>

Yes, please forward it to me as I'm interested.
Or, you may post it here if it's a few pages.

Good day, mate!


----------



## JoeB (Apr 4, 2009)

mokyme said:


> One other mystery is why the _SuiSen_ float fighters were sent to Attu. I think not to escape the American bombing at Kiska, but perhaps the weather at Kiska harbour was much more exposed than Holtz bay at Attu.


The floatplanes were transported from Japan on seaplane tenders. At first they were transported directly to Kiska, but as the campaign went on, Allied air attacks on Kiska made it too dangerous for the tenders, so they dropped the floatplanes off at Attu, to fly on to Kiska. The original contingent of six Type 2 Float Fighters at Kiska was delivered there directly by the seaplane tender Chiyoda (around beginning of July 1942). But by November 6, the auxiliary seaplane tender Kimikawa Maru brought another six to Attu to fly on to Kiska. This second batch suffered heavy losses first from a storm immediately after their arrival, then the wrecks (plus Type 0 Recon Seaplanes) were strafed by P-38's November 10 (9th US time), which AFAIK was the only combat action involving Type 2 Float Fighters at Attu. Often published US aerial recon photo shows the wrecked Type 2's at Holtz Bay, and I guess there's a fair chance the wreck in your photo is one of them, dragged ashore and stripped of engine and other useful parts to return other float fighters to operation.

Further batches delivered by Kimikawa Mary to Attu included 7 on December 25 and 6 on Feb 1, 1943. Those individual batches weren't all because the total is given as 35 Type 2's delivered to the Aleutians, of which 9 were downed in air combat with US a/c (prorating claims and losses for each engagement, 1-1/3 by P-38's, 4-2/3 by P39's, 3 by P-40's), downing in return 8 US a/c (5 P-38's including two which collided in air combat; and 1 each P-39, B-17 and SOC). One Type 2 was destroyed in the USN bombardment of Kiska August 8(7) 1942, 2 were downed by AA* in an attack on US ships at Amchitka Feb 2 (1), 1943, a number were strafed on the water but mostly either already wrecked by storms or later repaired. Anyway all the rest were lost eventually, mainly to weather/operational, which caused most US a/c losses in the Aleutians as well.

*or so says one source; but the action log of 452nd Air Group for that day (same type document as Shinpachi posted for 752nd AG) just says PO1C K. Okawa and PO2C H. Naito 'did not return, war dead'; and US ships at Amchitka were attacked by floatplanes that day but no source I know makes any specific claim of shooting any down, so these may have been weather losses too.

Joe


----------



## Juha (Apr 4, 2009)

Shinpachi
Thanks a lot for those action logs!

JoeB
thanks a lot for the Type 2 Float Fighter delivery info!

Juha


----------



## Shinpachi (Apr 5, 2009)

My pleasure, Juha.

Attached image:
Today's Osaka Castle with
the cherry blossoms.


----------



## mokyme (Apr 6, 2009)

Hi,

Thank-you Shinpachi-san Joe for information on Type 2 SuiSen floatplanes.
So Attu was used as a staging base for operations and protection of seaplane tenders away from heavy bombing of Kiska harbor.

As promised, here are the scans of the "Japanese Navy Floatplane Fighter" article. I've only scanned part relevant to Aleutians Campaign but will put other campaigns up in a few days.

Navy Floatplane Fighters pictures by mokyme - Photobucket

Shinpachi san, I like your photos of moat around castle - one of many vestiges of fuedal Japan.

Enjoy your spring weather as we enjoy autumn after (very) hot summer.

Darryl


----------



## Shinpachi (Apr 7, 2009)

Thanks mokyme for your prompt upload of the Japanese text.
I'll try translation soon.

By the way, here is rolling out our latest float plane US-2(for the mass production type) by Shin-meiwa(old Kawanishi). Please enjoy the photo. It sure inherits H8K Nishiki-Taitei(Type 2 Flying Boat).

Good day!


----------



## Shinpachi (Apr 8, 2009)

Translation
(Page 116)

Imperial Japanese Navy Float Plane Fighter Units
====================================
by Yasuho izawa

Development for practical use of float plane fighter had been attempted repeatedly in the world but the models which were actually used in combat were our Type 2 float plane fighter and Kyofu only. There were two reasons - (1)Main battle field for IJN was the Pacific Ocean and (2)They had experience of air-combat by the float plane in China. A significant combat was taken place on August 14, 1937. Our reconnaissance float plane had shot down an enemy fighter. Since the incident, even the pilots of 2-seat reconnaissance float plane, namely Niza(2-seat) Suitei, were to be trained air-combat.

Note: There were two Suiteis(reconnaissance float planes), Niza(2-seat) and Sanza(3-seat). We usually call E13A 'Sanza' or 'Sanza Suitei' .
For A6M2-N, 'Nishiki Suisen(Type 2 float fighter)'.

Development for the first Japanese official float fighter, Nakajima Type 2 float fighter(A6M2-N), started in early 1941 as a variant of Mitsubishi Type 0 Carrier-based fighter Model 11(A6M2). The first test flight by Captain Kiichiro Nishihata of Kugisho(Air Technical Laboratory of IJN) was successful on December 8 of the year. Test flights were continued by Captain Nishihata and Captain Tadashi Funada of Yokosuka Aviation Unit to check no technical problem to be adopted officially.

At the same time, pilot training for changing the models from old 2-seat reconnaissance float plane(Niza Suitei) to Type 2 float fighter(Nishiki Suisen) was taken place at Yokosuka Aviation Unit. Kashima Aviation Unit followed soon.

Float Fighter Devision of Yokohama Aviation Unit
====================================
This division was originally a flying boat team established on October 1, 1936.
It was incorporated into 24th Aviation Fighter Team after the Pearl Harbor and was engaged in the Southern Pacific operation. It advanced to Rabaul on February 14, 1942 and was incorporated into 25th Aviation Fighter Unit on April 1. On the same date, this division also belonged to Yokohama Aviation Unit with 9 float fighters but the date when Head of Division, Captain Riichiro Sato(66th graduate of Naval Academy), belonged to the unit was May 15. April 1 is considered the period when reorganization started at Yokosuka.

The float fighter devision with 12 float fighters and Captain Sato as its head arrived at Rabaul on June 3 and started patrol from June 5. In early morning of June 10, when Sergeant Yomichiyo Hirahasi and ... (to be continued)


----------



## Shinpachi (Apr 9, 2009)

Translation

(Page 117)
In early morning of June 10, when 5 float fighters with Sergeant Yomichiyo Hirahasi as a leader were patrolling, they encountered 5 enemy fighters. A float fighter tried close attack but it was unknown if the attack was effective. Since then, they repeated patrols till June 29 but had no more chance of combat except 2 attempts for interception. In early July, they advanced to Tsuragi where IJN had occupied in May to place the headquarters of Yokohama Aviation Unit.

At the time, IJN were constructing a base on Guadalcanal Island which was located next to Tsuragi and they often received visits of B-17s and B-24s. The float fighter devision began patrol from July 5. On July 10, they were 
successful for interception of 2 B-24s and shot down one of them. 

On the following July 17, 2 float fighters flown by Sergeant Tatsuo Hori and 2nd Private Syojiro Tsuji intercepted 1 B-17 to shoot down but Sgt. Hori was killed in action.

Air-combat on July 23, 1st Private Saburo Matsui was missing in action.
On August 1, 6 float fighters attacked 3 B-17s but did not reach to war-result. They tried attack again to 7 B-17s which followed the first 3 and gave damage to 3 of them but did not reach to a result either. Next morning, 12 float fighters led by Capt. Sato intercepted 11 B-17s to shoot down 2(1 certain/1 uncertain). 1 float fighter got bullet-hit.

No further records on action logs exists since then. I do not know whether survived pilot was none or not.

According to records by American 11th Bomb Group, they started a series of bombing from July 31 with a total of 56 bombings and 22 reconnaissances. On August 4, 1 bomber was lost by ramming of 1 float fighter of 6. 1st Private Shigeto Kobayashi was estimated flying the fighter. 

On the following day of 5th, 1 B-17 was lost. Another one was missing in action on 7th. Both incidents were estimated results by the float fighters.

However, on August 7, American 1st Marine Devision landed on Guadalcanal Island and Tsuragi Islands to destroy Yokohama Aviation Unit entirely. On the day, there were 9 float fighters. 7 were reported shot down. According to a pilot's memo who was captured as POW and survived the war, there was 1 float fighter left on the water. The 9 might have achieved any good war-results but details are unknown.

From August 26 to September 1, 2 or 4 float fighters of Yokohama Aviation Unit carried out patrol at Shortland but more details are unknown as Sergeant Hisateru Kofuji, a leader then, was killed in action after reassigned to a float fighter division of vessel Kamikawa-maru.

After destruction of the headquarters, the name of Yokohama Aviation Unit was returned to the homeland of Japan to be redesignated as 801 Aviation Unit on November, 1942 but the float plane devision was deleted. The role of 801 was minimized to a reconnaissance float plane devision as of November 1, 1944 and further minimized as a mere reconnaissance division on April, 1945 and was to wait for the war over.

Tohko Aviation Unit(Tohko means 'east harbor')
===================================
Float Fighter Devision of 5th Aviation Unit
===============================
Float Fighter Devision of 452nd Aviation Unit
=================================

In Aleutians Operation which was carried out as a branch operation of Midway Operation, IJN occupied the islands of Attu and Kiska on June 8, 1942. However, there were no airfields on both islands. On the same day, float fighters of vessel Kimikawa-maru and Kamikawa-maru.....(to be continued)


Photo(right): Captain Kushichiro Yamada
Illustration(left): Tail marking of the float fighter devision of Tohko Aviation Unit


----------



## mokyme (Apr 9, 2009)

Thank-you very much Shinpachi san.

This material is very interesting and provides more detail than the article in Air Enthusiast No31 "The Fighting Floatplanes of the Imperial Japanese Navy" by Yasuho Izawa Chris Shores.

It is a pity we don't have the full history of the Yokahama ku's operations at Tulagi (Tsuragi) Solomon Is as the units records were destroyed during the US forces invasion. Some of the wrecked _SuiSen _floatplanes from Tulagi were sent to the USA.











Appreciate your hard work - will have to send special present! Have a good Easter break.

The US-2 flying boat is a very remarkable aircraft. I have seen video of one US-1 taking off in huge swells/waves almost as high as the aircraft when rescuing seamen. 

Also, my favourite aircraft is Japanese flying boat - _Nishiki Taitei_ Type 2 (H8K).






Darryl


----------



## Shinpachi (Apr 10, 2009)

Nice photos, Darryl.
Frankly, I was not interested in the float planes at all but now
I'm a very expert of them. Thanks for good opportunity8) 

Translation
( Page 118 )

On the same day, float fighter units of vessels Kimikawa-maru and Kamikawa-maru started patrol and, on the next day, 6 flying boats of Tohko Aviation Unit(organized on November 15, 1940) led by Lieutenant Colonel Hiromitsu Ito advanced to Kiska.

On July 5, another float fighter devision(64 soldiers) that was organized at Yokosuka Aviation Unit, led by Captain Kushichiro Yamada, advanced to Kiska with 6 float fighters by their mothership Chiyoda. This division was incorporated into Tohko Aviation Unit. From the same day, this new float fighter divison started air-defence mission on Kiska in place of those of Kimikawa-maru and Shinkawa-maru.

Note: I often use 'division' samely as 'squadron'.

On July 8, Second Lieutenant Kiyomi Saito and his 2 fellow fighters discovered 1 B-24 heading for Kiska. They rushed into air-combat but no war-result. On July 12, they had air-combats twice and gave damage(black smoke) to 1 B-24. On July 18, 6 float fighters led by Captain Kushichiro Yamada had air-combats with 3 B-24s three times and resulted 1 kill for the first time. 

On July 21, 3 float fighters led by 2nd Sergeant Kaishi Ohkawa gave damage(black smoke) to 1 of 2 B-17s. On July 30, they had 1 air-combat. On next July 31, a pilot of a ditched float fighter was rescued by an anti-submarine boat.

On August 5, 1942, 5th Aviation Unit with 12(planned number) float fighters was newly designated for Kiska but, in fact, this new unit was composed by 6 float fighters which was independent from Tohko Aviation Unit. Led by Captain Yamada, they continued their air-defence mission above Kiska samely as ever. At the same time, half-a-division size of Sanza Suitei(3-seat reconnaissance float plane) Devision was newly added. Each 5 Suiteis were carried in by Kimikawa-maru on August 14 and 31 respectively to begin patrolling flight from September 4.

On August 8, American fleet composed by cruisers and destroyers gave bombardment on Kiska.
1 float fighter was destroyed. In the afternoon, they had air-combats three times with 2 American reconnaissance float planes despatched from the fleet and Captain Kushichiro Yamada and 2nd Sergeant Yoshikazu Sasaki achieved 1 kill. On the other hand, 3 float fighters flown by 2nd Sergeant Ohkawa, 3rd Sergeant Katsutaro Uchiyama and 2nd Private Minoru Minasawa carried out bombings/shootings against the fleet.

Opponent force details which 5th Aviation Unit confronted at this period were -
3 bomber squadrons(1 heavy, 2 medium class)
3 fighter squadrons(included 1 Canadian Kittyhawk sqd.)
1 reconnaissance aviation devision(flying boat/US Navy)
1 F4F squadron
and some preparatory bombers/fighters

For both militaries, loss by extreme weather exceeded that by combats.

PBY-5s, B-17s and B-24s came to attack on August 9, 11, 14 and 29 continuously. Float fighters of 5th Aviation intercepted them but the results were not so favourable because of heavy clouds.

On September 7, 2nd Sergeant Sasaki gave a PBY effective attack but did not reach to kill. On September 8, 2nd Lieutenant Saito and 2nd Private Minasawa....(to be continued)


Photo(above left): Type 2 float fighter of Tohko Aviation Unit at Kisuka in 1942.
Illustration(Above right): Tail marking of the float fighter of 5th Aviation Unit.


----------



## Shinpachi (Apr 11, 2009)

Just corrected Shinkawa-maru to Kamikawa-maru on the first line.
Shin and Kami indicate a same Chinese charactor meaning God.
Sorry.


----------



## Wildcat (Apr 11, 2009)

Fascinating stuff guys! Slightly OT, but can anyone shed some light onto floatplane losses over Taberfane?


----------



## Shinpachi (Apr 11, 2009)

Hi Wildcat!
My brains are currently a mere translation machine at least...


Translation
(Page 119)

On September 8, 2nd Lieutenant Saito and 2nd Private Minasawa gave damage(black smoke) on 2 of 3 B-24s but the float fighter of Lt. Saito got bullet-hit to be a junk later. In those days, American military gave up attack from high altitude because of heavy clouds and adopted attack from low altitude, which made the combats more fierce.

On September 14, 1 B-24 and 2 P-38s raided at low altitude. Captain Yamada, 2nd Sergeant Yoshio Suzuki and 2nd Private Hachiro Narita intercepted them and gave damage(certainly ditched) on 1 P-38.
On the next 15, 30 united bomber-fighter group came to raid(detail: 12 heavy bombers + 28 fighters).
4 float fighters intercepted at low altitude. 2nd Special Lieutenant Kiyomi Saito and 3rd Sergeant Katsutaro Uchiyama did not return. 2nd Private Minasawa achieved 1 kill of P-38 along with 1 damage(white somoke/certainly ditched).
2nd Sergeant Yoshikazu Sasaki achieved 3 kill of P-38 and 1 kill of F4U(mistakenly identified) but received damage to be obliged 'landing' on the water. He tried to home 'running' on the water but his plane turned over on the way.
From this date for sometime, only 1 float fighter was to be available for service.

On September 25, 6 float fighters and 2 reconnaissance float planes were newly supplied by mothership Kimikawa-maru.
In the early morning of next 26, 20 and more(39 in fact) combined B-24s + P-39s raided the island. Captain Yamada and 2nd Sergeant Torao Morikawa intercepted them first. 5 float fighters followed them. Captain Yamada achieved 1 kill but 2nd Sergeant Morikawa was missing in action. Planes of 2nd Sergeant Yoshikazu Sasaki and 1st Private Tadashi Sasaki got bullet-hit of P-39 before taking off the water. 2nd Sergeant Sasaki chased his opponent persistantly but did not reach to kill.

In the early morning of September 28, according to the alerm by radar(Type 1 Model 1) which was equipped in the summer of 

1942, 5 float fighters despatched. 1st Lieutant Kohzoh Miyazawa(his first air-combat was two days ago), Sergeant Kunizoh Nakamachi and 1st Private Sasaki discovered 4 enemy planes to give damage(black smoke) to 1. Also, in the morning of this day, 2 float fighters in patrol discovered coming 5 B-24s. 3 float fighters took off for support. 1 B-24 got damage(black smoke) on her two engines.

On next 29, however, situation was severer.
2 float fighters took off for interception in the early morning and found about 20 in total of B-24, P-39 and P-40 etc at 05:00 to attack. Sergeant Nakamachi achieved 1 kill of P-39 but 1st Private Tadashi Sasaki was killed in action.
More 3 float fighters took off for support. 1st Lieutenant Kohzoh Miyazawa was missing in action and other 2 got bullet-hit. As a result of this air-combat, available float fighter for service was only 1 with 2 which needed any repair...
(to be continued)

Photo(Upper right): Float fighters on Kimikawa-maru for Paramushir island in end of 1942.
Photo(Below): Dated September 2, 1943. Float Fighter Devision of 452nd Aviation Unit at Beppi-numa. 
From right to left:
Front line: Senior Private Mitsuru Noze, 2nd Sergeant Shiroh Endo, 1st Sergeant Isamu Yago(or Hachigo), Unknown and 2nd Sergeant Kiyomi Kachiki.
Middle line: Preparatory 2nd Lieutenant Teiichi Kato, Captain Syunji Araki(division leader), 1st Lieutenant Katsumi Kohda and Sergeant Masaro Nagase.
Rear line: 1st Seergeant Seizo Hoshi, 2nd Sergeant Teruyuki Naoi, 1st Sergeant Misao Choh, 2nd Sergeant Katsuaki Nagamawashi, Private Leader Humiaki Iizima, 2nd Sergeant Yukimasa Hamatani and Senior Private Mitsuo Oohashi.


----------



## Shinpachi (Apr 11, 2009)

Translation
(Page 120)

As a result of this air-combat, available float fighters for service was reduced to only 1 with 2 which needed any repair.

On October 1, 2nd Sergeant Ookawa, 2nd Sergeant Sasaki, 3rd Sergeant Hitoshi Naito and 2nd Private Asaharu Utazu intercepted 7 B-24s to give damage(black smoke) to 1. On the next day, they also had a small air-combat.
In the early morning of October 3, 2nd Sergeant Sasaki and 2nd Private Utazu intercepted 11 B-24s and 8 P-38s to achieve 1 kill of P-38. 1 more kill was resulted uncertain. Sergeant-major Nakamachi and 3rd Sergeant Sato who took off later gave damage(black smoke) to 1 of B-24s .

In the next morning, received radar alarm, 3 float fighters despatched to intercept 5 B-24s, 5 P-38s and 5 P-39s.
3rd Sergeant achieved 1 kill of P-38 though it was of uncertain. 3rd Sergeant Hiroshi Sato did not return. Besides, plane of 2nd Private Utazu was wrecked by bullet-hit. As a result, there were no float fighters available again.

On November 1, 1942, 5th Aviation Unit was redesignated to 452nd Aviation Unit. At this period, monthly production number of Type 2 float fighter was 12. Its consumption was devided for 452nd Aviation Unit and for the Solomon Islands.

On November 6, Kimikawa-maru carried 6 float fighters along with 3 reconnaissance float planes to Attu island but all were soon lost after all by the storm next day and the attack by P-38 on November 10.

On December 25, 7 float fighters were sent to Attu again by Kimikawa-maru. At the same time, 3 pilots - Senior Sergeant Masaro Nagase and his 2 men were sent to fulfill the 6 pilots shortage(2nd Sergeant Suzuki, 2nd Private Narita and 2nd Private Minasawa were returned to the homeland). They advanced to Kiska next day.

In the early morning of December 31, 1 B-25, 7 P-38 and 1 PBY came to raid. 2 float fighters on patrol intercepted them.
Senior Sergeant Nagase and 2nd Sergeant Teruyuki Naoi achieved 1 kill of B-25 and 1 forced-landing of PBY.
Other float fighters also scrambled. Sergeant-major Nakamachi, 1st Sergeant Sasaki, 2nd Sergeant Misao Cho and 2nd Sergeant Naito intercepted 9 P-38s and achieved 1 kill of P-38. A ditched PBY was destroyed by shootings of 2 float fighters. 

Another PBY was attacked by 5 float fighters and got damage(black smoke) but escaped crash.

In the morning of January 1, 1943, 5 float fighters on patrol had air-combat with 6 P-38s. Captain Yamada and Sergeant-major Nakamachi achieved 1 kill respectively.

In the morning of January 24, flight leader Major Hiroshi Morita and 1st Sergeant Sasaki on their reconnaissance mission discovered 5 transport ships with escort cruisers and other vessels in the Constantin bay of Amchitka island. The distance between Kiska and Amchitka was only 160km(100miles). To avoid threat, 2 float fighters which were all that available then carried out air-raids on January 25, 26 and 28. Mission was taken place by Major Morita and 1st Sergeant Sasaki with 2 60kg bombs a day. 

Also, as 6 more float fighters and 1 reconnaissance float plane advanced to Kiska on February 1, they could continue attacks on Amchitka island with 8 float fighters and 1 reconnaissance float plane next day but lost Senior Sergeant Kaishi Ookawa and 2nd Sergeant Hitoshi Naito by flak.

On February 5, while intercepting 2 raids by B-24s and B-25s, 4 float fighters with 1 reconnaissance float plane attacked Amchitka island.

On February 14, 17 in total of B-25 and P-39 came to raid. 1st Sergeant Sasaki and 2nd Sergeant Naoi intercepted to achieve 1 kill of P-39. At the same time, 3 float fighters with 3 reconnaissance float plane carried out attack on Amchitka. The attack repeated on 16 but result was unknown. On 19, Sergeant-major Kunizo Nakamachi and 1st Sergeant Yoshikazu Sasaki carried out reconnaissance on Amchitka but did not return. Loss of 1st Sergeant Sasaki was missed above all because he left great records of 4 kill(solo achievement), 5 kill(cooporated achievement) and 1 uncertain kill(not solo) since July, 1942 when they advanced.

After February 16, tactics was changed.
Based on Captain Yamada's idea "We attack only when we are advantageous", they adopted conservative way so-called "Chongging way of war" which was a lesson from the war in China. On March 17, they intercepted 10 P-38s and achieved 2 kill by cooperative attack with 7 float fighters. This was their last combat on Kiska.

As the logistics to Attu and Kiska became difficult after the sea battle offshore Attu on March 27, 1943, the pilots withdrew by submarine to Yokosuka to be reorganized. Lieutenant Syunji Araki was appointed as a devision leader.

They gave up to advance to Kiska again because Attu was occupied by U.S. in May. In July, they advanced to Shumshu island of the North Chishima(Kuril) by way of Ohminato base which was located on the north end of mainland Japan. By the end of the month, they began activities based at Beppi-numa of the island which was an artificial swamp made from a closed river.

At this period, scale of US 11th Air Force was much reduced but ..... (to be continued)


Illustration(Above left): Tail marking of float fighter devision of 452nd Aviation Unit(2nd Sergeant Teruyuki Naoi's plane).


----------



## Shinpachi (Apr 11, 2009)

Translation
(Page 121)

At this period, scale of US 11th Air Force was much reduced but B-25 and B-24 were beginning to come to raid (on Shumshu island) with no escort fighters.

On August 12, 10 float fighters intercepted 4 B-24 to give them not a little damage but did not reach to kill.
In the morning of September 12, a combined formation of B-25 and B-24 came. 10 float fighters intercepted them together with Ki-43s of Army 54th Sentai(combat unit). Lieutenant Katsumi Kohda and 2nd Sergeant Katsuaki Nagamawashi achieved 1 kill(of almost certain) of B-24. 2nd Lieutenant Teiichi Kato, 2nd Sergeant Kiyomi Kachiki, 2nd Sergeant Isamu(or Isao) Yago(or Hachigo), 2nd Sergeant Shiro Endo and Senior Private Mitsuo Ohhasi achieved 2 cooperative kill. 2nd Sergeant gave a fatal shot to 1 of 2. 

Since then, there came no raids. As the swamp water of Beppi-numa was expected frozen in October, unlike Kiska, they were to move back to the homeland. Float fighter devision was deleted as of October 1 and moved to Yokosuka to be dismissed.
However, reconnaissance float planes team was still assigned to a duty in Chishima(Kuril) islands in the spring and summer of 1944 and went back to the homeland, then to Taiwan to be dismissed finally as of January 1, 1945.

War-results of the float fighter devision through all period were 17 kill and 6 kill of uncertain with our plane loss of 12 and 10 KIA of pilots. Total number of float fighters delivered to Kiska by Kimikawa-maru and other vessels were as many as 35 but almost were lost by extreme weather.


Float Fighter Division of Kamikawa-maru
=======================================

The vessel Kamikawa-maru was assigned as a special mothership for float planes on September 18, 1937.
Her first reconnaissance float planes had fought China-Japan Incident(began July of the year) before they joined Kamikawa-maru as 16th Aviation Unit(the first generation) from December 1938 to November 1939.

When Pacific War broke out, they were incorporated into 12th Aviation Unit to support the operation of South-east Asia invasion. To be remarked, soon after the occupation of Miri of Borneo, they endured the counter attack by Dutch fighters until Zero fighters advanced. They even left some kill records.

In June and July of 1942, they participated Aleutian Operation.
In August of the year, Kamikawa-maru herself returned to Yokosuka to receive another float fighter devision.
She was loaded with 11 Type 2 float fighters and 2 reconnaissance float planes, left Yokosuka on August 23 and, via Rabaul, arrived at Shortlands island which was located to the south of Bougainville of the Salomon archipelago on September 4. 

At the time, other reconnaissance float planes and observation seaplanes with motherships Chitose, Sanyo-maru, Sanuki-maru and others advanced to the small island Poporang which was located south to the Shortlands and were participating air-war for the Guadalcanal.

The 11 new comer led by Captain Jiro Ono also set up their base at Poporang and were placed under the command of 11th Aviation Unit as a part of the aviation unit for R-direction to begin their action from the day they arrived. 

In the morning of the day, Sergeant-major Kawamura and 2nd Private Matsumoto discovered 1 B-17 at 3,000m(10,000feet) above Buin and attacked but result was unknown because of heavy clouds. One of them got bullet-hit but could be repaired.

At this period, there already advanced F4Fs(19 at first) of VMF-223 and SBD(12 at first) of VMSB-232 of USMC but Japanese General Headquarters in Tokyo underestimated the scale of US Forces and aimed at......

(Translation for all six pages completed. Thanks for reading, guys!)


Photo(Above right): Captain Jiro Ono (64th graduate of Navy Academy)
Photo(Below): Type 0 observation seaplanes and Type 2 float fighters of Kamikawa-maru at Shortland in September, 1942


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 11, 2009)

Shinpachi, thank you for the translation!

It was great to be able to read the reports from a little known part of the Pacific war.


----------



## Shinpachi (Apr 11, 2009)

You are welcome, GrauGeist!
I haven't known either there were so many informations on only six pages. 
Thanks again for a good opportunity, Darryl.
We all are educated well now


----------



## Wildcat (Apr 11, 2009)

Shinpachi said:


> Hi Wildcat!
> My brains are currently a mere translation machine at least...



And you're doing a great job mate!!


----------



## Shinpachi (Apr 11, 2009)

Hi Wildcat!
I'm back to myself now.
Thanks for your good patience!


----------



## mokyme (Apr 16, 2009)

Many thanks Shinpachi san for this translation,

This information shows how determined the Type 2 float fighter pilots were to repel enemy attacks during Aleutians campaign and later from Shumshu in the Kurils.

Thank you also for the Log from JAYCAR.

Knowing the names of the pilots adds a personal touch so I appreciate the care that you've put into this.

I will have to send you one of my _Nishiki Taitei_ DVDs as a small present for your great effort!

We will make arrangements and as the saying goes - do the deed.

Darryl


----------



## Shinpachi (Apr 16, 2009)

You are welcome Darryl. The pleasure is mine!

It was a good experience for me to read and know how our fathers fought in the war again.

I was especially impressed with the fact that there was such a cool leader as Captain Yamada who adopted a very rational tactics "We fight only when we are advantageous." He certainly stands on the opposite side of those fools who promoted suicide attacks when they were disadvantageous.

Thanks Darryl for your kind offer for the gift for me but please do not care so much. You have already given me a good chance for translation and I believe not a few readers enjoyed it. Please let me accept your best sincerity only. I translated it because I thought it was worth.


----------



## mokyme (May 9, 2009)

No worries, Shinpachi san,

OK, here is my present to the forum members

The following newsreel 
_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EIqr4C8F0us_

has a 6 second segment starting about 1min 25sec in showing US troops clambering over the wreck of the _SuiSen_ floatplane fighter at Attu Island Aleutians in May 1943.

Darryl


----------



## Shinpachi (May 9, 2009)

Thanks Darryl for the nice present!
Yes, this is a very rare film and so educational.
Many thanks!


----------

